# ATA controller card recommendations

## KungFuHamster

Once I manage to scrape together enough cash, I'm planning on picking up an AT controller card & a few HDs. Can anyone recommend a good brand that won't give me any issues with Linux or FreeBSD?

----------

## amne

i've got a promise ultra 100 tx2 running here. i'm not sure how good it performs (it's ata 100, surprise!) as there are just two cdroms attached to it.

anyway it works nice with linux and hasn't caused me any troubles, just compiled the kernelmodule and that's it.

i got it quite cheap, too (don't really remember the price).

----------

## Zippy

Most generic PCI ATA/RAID cards have either Highpoint, Promise or CMD chipsets.

Pick a cheap card with any of these on it, and Im sure you wont have any problems under linux. Ive tried Highpoint 366, 370/372 and CMD 649 based cards.

 :Smile: 

----------

## modal

Have you guys seen this?

http://www.tomshardware.com/storage/20030130/index.html

I'd love to have PCI-Express, with an SCSI Ultra320 card, then use my dual 100GB WD 7200rpm drives with these attachments.  Maybe this might be an option instead of ATA controller cards?

----------

## col

go for a cheap promise / highpoint controller. both have partial opensource drivers + software if you want to set up a hot swap mirror & both have kernel drivers for normal use.

----------

## krt

if you're looking for high-end, go for the 3ware controllers.  Newer ones are SATA compliant.

----------

## puke

The Highpoint/Promise cards are cheap, but they are nasty.  I would look at a card with better linux support.

Meanwhile you can use software raid.  It is good!

----------

## pjp

 *amne wrote:*   

> i've got a promise ultra 100 tx2 running here.

 I have this one as well.  Worked very easily after a kernel compile.  I believe I've read of some having a problem with the 133 version.  A search on promise would probably bring up the thread.

----------

